# RIP Rusty



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I lost my little Rusty tonight. This morning he wouldn't eat and stayed on the bottom of his tank all day. He loved sleeping under his little bridge. He was a real sweetheart. RIP little guy. You are loved and will be missed very much.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Drama, nooo. Rusty was such a beauty boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Kym.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Rusty. Handsome devil


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this bad news. RIP Rusty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about that, DQ. He was quite the handsome guy.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I was afraid that I was going to see this post today. I'm so sorry DQ  

Hugs to you () ()

RIP pretty boy.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry drama......handsome son-of-a-gun though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you so much Johnny, Romad and iamntbatman. I really do miss him.  You can see his bridge in the corner of the picture. He loved to sleep under it.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no. 
so sorry hun.........(((((hugs)))))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Lainey.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you're welcome.


----------

